# Access Rights and The Task Question



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Interesting reading on a case that went all the way up to the State Supreme Court.

Thompson v Dover Downs 

Quote from SDC:
Court found Dover Downs employees did not discriminate against Thompson when they inquired what his puppy was trained to do, even though the puppy was wearing a home-made cape.

http://www.servicedogcentral.org/content/node/234


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

When I try to use the link it comes back as "not found".


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Thompson v. Dover Downs, Inc.


----------

